# ما هى العلاقه بين عمق المنهول (المطبق) وابعاده



## تامر النجار (7 يناير 2015)

ارجو توضيح العلاقه بين الابعاد الداخليه للمنهول فى اعمال الصرف لموقع العام مثلا 60x60 او 80x80 او قطر 1متر على اى اساس نختار الابعاد الداخليه للمنهول ومتى نلجئ لعمل منهول دائري . وهل هناك جداول من الاكواد تحدد لو زاد عمق المنهول عن عمق معين نختار ابعاد معينه 

وللعلم انا بحثت فى الاكواد لم اجد اصلا معلومات عن المناهيل المربعه كل ما وجدته يتحدث فقط عن المناهيل الدائريه اذا لماذا نحن نستعمل المناهيل المربعه


----------



## toktok66 (7 يناير 2015)

حضرتك من اي بلد ؟؟ او مشروعك في اي بلد ؟
عموما لو من مصر راجع الكود المصري وهو الكود المحلي وهو اساس التحكيم في حاله اي خلاف - ستجد مناهيل مربعه بدون مشاكل 
كلما زاد قطر الماسوره زاد قطر المانهول والكود المصري موضح الكلام ده بجدول - والسبب علشان اعرف اسلك الماسوره 
وطبعا كل عمق وله عرض محدد - وبرضه راجع الكود المصري


----------



## sharaf911 (7 يناير 2015)

* مهندسنا الي مش ناسينا toktok66

طيب لو في السعودية عشان كنت في نفس المشكلة دي*


----------



## toktok66 (7 يناير 2015)

انا مليش في الكود السعودي بس ممكن تنتظر ان حد من الشباب يرد عليك او دور انت بنفسك في الكود السعودي وحل مشكلتك مش عيب ابدا
وممكن ابصلك في اليونيفورم كود


----------



## تامر النجار (8 يناير 2015)

انا بحثت فى الكود المصرى وايضا لم اجد غير المناهيل الداائريه لاعماق العاديه والمتوسطه لكن المربعه موجودة لاعماق الكبيرة .. سؤالى من اين اتينا بالابعاد الشهيرة التى اجدها فى جميع مخططات الصرف لكل المشاريع التى اشتغلت فيها ولا اخفيكط سرا انا صممت مشاريع كتير ومعظم المناهيل كنت بشتغلها اعماق اقل من 80سم ابعاد منهول 60x60 ..... واعماق اقل من 100سم ابعاد منهول 80x80 .....واعماق اقل 2.5متر المنهول دائري بقطر 1متر هذا هو المعتاد العمل عليه فى السعوديه لكن حقيقى لم اجد اكواد تتحدث عن ابعاد 80x80 او 60x60 ومع ذلك هذا ما تعودنا عليه .لكن انا دائما احب اتعامل فى الشغل بكل حاجة تكون لها مرجع حتى لو سألنى اى احد اكون عارف المرجع


----------



## toktok66 (8 يناير 2015)

عندك الكود البريطاني فيه جدول بيشرح ويحدد كل حاجه بالتفصيل حتى عدد الدرج والمسافات - لو ملقتش تفصيله في الكود المحلي يبقى تفتح المواصفه وهتلاقي في اولها رصه اكواد ودي تعتبر من ضمن المواصفه اختار الكود اللي يعجبك وخليه مرجعيه ليك


----------



## fayek9 (8 يناير 2015)

الغرف المربعة من الكود المصرى موضح الأبعاد (الطول فى العرض) والأعماق هو ده ال انت عاوزه ؟؟؟ وقولى عاوزه من انهى كود تانى ؟


----------



## تامر النجار (8 يناير 2015)

الشكر متواصل للزملاء لكن مهندس فايق افهم من كدة انه بامكانى حتى عمق 85m. ممكن استخدم ابعاد 60x60 او 90x60 او 120x80 دة بمزاجى او حسب ما اراه مناسبا وبكدة استطيع ان اناقش بالمرجع دة ومعلش هل ممكن نستبدل 60x90 ب80x80 حيث انه المتعارف عليه


----------



## fayek9 (8 يناير 2015)

تامر النجار قال:


> الشكر متواصل للزملاء لكن مهندس فايق افهم من كدة انه بامكانى حتى عمق 85m. ممكن استخدم ابعاد 60x60 او 90x60 او 120x80 دة بمزاجى او حسب ما اراه مناسبا وبكدة استطيع ان اناقش بالمرجع دة ومعلش هل ممكن نستبدل 60x90 ب80x80 حيث انه المتعارف عليه


 هو ده بظبط ال بيحصل لغاية عمق 85 بيبقى 60 فى 60 الخ و مفيش اى مشكلة انك تخليها 80 فى 80 وهذا المرجع هو الكود المصرى وفى اكواد تانيه بيلعب بالأبعاد زى مهو عاوز على حسب الامكانيات فى الصيانة و التسليك الخ ......
ولو العمق زاد عن 85 مش هيبقى ادامك الا 1.20 فى 90 أو 80 فى 120 وهكذا


----------



## fayek9 (8 يناير 2015)

بس لاحظ ان اعمق حاجة عندك 150 لان بعد كده يفضل ان يتحول من ic الى مطبق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
مناقشة هادفة لشيء لا ينتبه له الكثير 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مناقشاتكم 
و أنا صادفني في احد المشاريع في الخبر غرفة تفتيش عمقها 12 متر و فتحتها 80 *80 ولها سلم يفضي الي غرفة عميقة 120 *120 
و بالدراسة للموقع وجدت انها ضمن بنية تحتية تمت منذ ثلاثين عاما تقريبا و تمت على اساس كونتورات المنطقة فقد كانت منطقة صحراوية لا يتوقع ان يتم تسويتها لطبيعتها الصخرية و الجبلية غير المستوية و بدراسة الخطوط المؤدية اليها وجدت انه من الممكن اهمالها و عدم هدمها فلا أحد يعرف من أين تأخذ أو الي أين تعطي و كان مطلوبا ان نربط بها مبني جديد و تجاوزتها بخطوط و بانشاء غرف جديدة تفضي الي خط الصرف الرئيسي المعلوم مكانه فقد تم عمل غرفة بقطر 120 تحتضن ماسورة الصرف الرئيسة و تستقبل من أكثر من اتجاه و تم تنسيب صرف المبني الجديد لها بعد الانتهاء منها تم تنسيب المباني المحتملة اقامتها في المكان لمنسوب هذه الغرفة الجديدة و عمق الغرفة كان متران و عشرين سنتيمتر من سطح الأرض المشطب ( الطريق المار بجوارها ) يحكمنا في هذا العمق منسوب الماسورة الرئيسية من سطح الارض المستخدم بجوارها او فوقها 
و قد ذكرتموني بخلاف نشب بيني و بين المدير الانشائي ( و كان للأسف معماريا لا يحمل من الهندسة الا الورقة : الشهادة) لمشروع في نفس الكان كان مكونا من ثلاثة عشر مبني و بعد ان تم حفر المراقد للمواسير بأعماق تصل الي 2.5 متر و تم دفن معظمها اتهمني هذا الزميل بالجهل و عدم الدراية و خد عندك من ... و كنت اقف ساكنا مظهري البرود و داخلي يغلي لأنه لم يدرس طبيعة الأرض و لا تصميم اللاند سكيب حول هذه المباني و لم يدرك انه لم يتم تسوية المنطقة و انما كل مبني كانت له ظروفه على اساس موقعه من المنطقة : هضبة منخفضة / عالية / متوسطة الارتفاع ، و كدت ان أترك العمل و امشي فلا احد يطيق مثل ذلك :جاهل بالمشروع يدير مشروعا لا يعلم تفاصيله و ليس تفاصيل تفاصيله و كانت المباني من البريكاست المهم أنا أجبت عليه بعد الهيصة و الفضائح اللي عملها ، أجبت ببرود شديد : يا باشمهندس ادرس مناسيب المباني و تخيل ان كان عندك تخيل كيف ستكون اللاندسكيب ، و دخل علينا استشاري معماري فلبيني يعرف بعض العربية و سأل مصوتك عالي ليه انت في خناقة فأجاب المهندس صبري بوظ الدنيا وخسرنا و مضطر اشوف مهندس ميكانيكا تاني واعيد الشغل من جديد ، كان هذا في حضرة كل الزملاء الذين ارسل لهم لحضور حفل توبيخ المهندس صبري و طرده من الشركة 
و ببساطة شديدة قال المهندس الفلبيني له صبري صح و انت موش فاهم حاجة ، توردت بشرته و احمر وجهه من الخجل و عدم المقدرة على ان ينهر الاستشاري الذي بمقدوره استبعاده وسأله طيب انت ح تنفذ اللاند اسكيب ازاي و اسقط في يده و لم يعتذر الا بعد انتهاء المشروع بعام اثناء لقاء لم يحضره الا زميل أردني كان قد حضر الواقعة بل وو قائع أخري
المهم ليست الرواية فهو زميل مصري اعتاد الفهلوة في الهمل و مبدأ خذوهم بالصوت حتي لا يغلبوكم و الرصاصة اللي ما تصيب بتدوش و كلام سمعته من الزملاء تعليقا على الحادثة 
المهم هو ان دراستك لنقطة المرجع الخاصة بالمشروع ، و نقطة الصرف المسموح بتوجيه صرف المبني اليها و معدل الصرف اليومي هي حاكم عملية التصميم و التنفيذ 
ونرجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم الكود البريطاني ادراجه في الملتقي فقد أدرجه من قبل زميلنا الفذ زانيتي و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 يناير 2015)

ادخل البحث في النت و اكتب :

 
sewer design standards pdf 
و انزل فايل مدينة نيويورك
وستجد ما تبحث عنه من علاقة من خلال رسومات تنفيذية ممتازة 
رجاء بعد ما تنزل الفايل ارفعه على الملتقي


----------



## تامر النجار (11 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا د صبرى


----------



## toktok66 (12 يناير 2015)

BS EN 752 2008 Drain & Sewer systems outside the building


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

معلومات رائعه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (9 فبراير 2015)

المهم هو ان دراستك لنقطة المرجع الخاصة بالمشروع ، و نقطة الصرف المسموح بتوجيه صرف المبني اليها و معدل الصرف اليومي هي حاكم عملية التصميم و التنفيذ 
يعنى لما ابدأ فى عملية التنفيذ لازم احدد منسوب اخر نقطة فى الخط على الseptic tankاو صرف البلدية


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (4 يونيو 2015)

ما هو اقل عمق لغرفة التفتيش


----------



## bazoonline (16 يونيو 2015)

مشكورين


----------

